# P-89 slide on a P-85???



## snicl1 (May 13, 2007)

Hello all.

I've been a big Ruger fan since I first started shooting in the mid 80's & my first auto was a Ruger P85. After almost 20 years it's racked up some rounds & I've been looking to replace the barrel.

Recently found a P89 upper half on ebay & would like to know if a P89 slide assembly will work on a P85 fram? If not, will the barrel work in my P85 slide assembly?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for what seems to be one of the friendliest forums I've ever seen.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know if it can be made to work but I know fitting barrels is best left to the man with the know how. There's no such thing as a drop in barrel even though they are advertised as such. Eevryone I ever saw took the touch of a gunsmith to get to work right. Good luck.


----------



## snicl1 (May 13, 2007)

Baldy,

Any idea who makes a barrel for the P85? I've seen after market barrels for P89's but none for my model.

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No sir Snicl1 I have no idea who makes one for Ruger. You might try going over on the Ruger froum and asking. Barstow and some of the big outfits probably make them. Here's the Ruger forum link.
http://www.rugerforum.com/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/rugerforum/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro

Good luck.


----------

